# snow sucks



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

i hate snow because it stops you from driving your cars and trucks. i just got my new p2k pro and got to drive it once then we got a foot of snow cant drive my truck either all i can drive is my crappy walmart snowmobile.


----------

